# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σαλαμίνας (Salamina report)

## nautikos

Στα ναυπηγεια του _Σπανοπουλου_ βρισκονται τα *Eurofast I* και το *Sea Star*, οπου και επισκευαζονται.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα Αμπελάκια βρίσκεται το *Σάμος Σπίριτ*.

----------


## nautikos

Παντως μετα τον τελετευταιο διαγωνισμο του _ΟΛΠ_ για την εκποιηση των ναυαγισμενων κτλ πλοιων, το _Αμπελακι_ εχει καπως σουλωπωθει, σχεδον ολα τα ναυαγισμενα εφυγαν, ενω οσα επιπλεοντα πλοια εμειναν ντανιαστηκαν καπως  :Wink: .

----------


## sylver23

στα αμπελακια το sea jet 2 και ξανα ο κοραης.τι θα γινει ρε παιδια θα πιασει δουλεια ??

SEA JET 2.jpg
ΑΔΑΜ.ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.jpg

----------


## sylver23

στην κυνοσούρα (ή αμπελακια)  ειναι το κρουαζιεροπλοιο vistamar απο τις 29.12.2008 απο οτι φαινεται στο αις.ξερει κανεις το γιατι?

----------


## Rocinante

> στην κυνοσούρα (ή αμπελακια) ειναι το κρουαζιεροπλοιο vistamar απο τις 29.12.2008 απο οτι φαινεται στο αις.ξερει κανεις το γιατι?


Συλβεστρο ημουν εκει και το ειδα πριν τεσσερις μερες. Ημουν και σημερα εκει κοντα. Και μεσα σε τεσσερις μερες υπηρχαν αλλαγες. Πλοια πανε και ερχονται αλλα κυριως ερχονται. Και η ακτη της Σαλαμινας γεμιζει. Και οι ντανες μεγαλωνουν.Και ο χωρος μειωνεται. Νομιζω πια οτι κανεις δεν ξερει με σιγουρια για ποιο λογο ενα πλοιο δενει εκει. Μακαρι να μας βοηθησει καποιος να μαθουμε το λογο που το συμπαθητικο Vistamar βρισκεται εκει.

Vistamar.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Προσάραξε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στον όρμο Σελήνια Σαλαμίνας, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, το Δ/Ξ «YASMIN C» σημαίας SIERRA LEONE, κενό φορτίου, με επιβαίνοντες δεκατέσσερις (14) αλλοδαπούς ναυτικούς. 
Από την προσάραξη δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός, δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση ούτε εισροή υδάτων, ενώ παράλληλα συνεχίζονται οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης με τη συνδρομή του Ρ/Κ «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΤΕΡ 5». 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή ενημερώθηκε ο Πλοίαρχος του ανωτέρω πλοίου για ισχύουσα απαγόρευση απόπλου, αμέσως μετά την αποκόλληση.

πηγη

----------


## sylver23

στην σαλαμινα(αμπελακια?) στα ναυπηγεια ακριβως απεναντι απο τις δεξαμενες του περαματος διεκρινα το παρακατω.Ξερει καποιος ποιο ειναι??

P3310457.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τα Παλούκια (Σαλαμίνας) νομίζω είναι ένα από τα λιμάνια της Αττικής με την μεγαλύτερη ημερήσια κίνηση σε κατάπλους και απόλους, αν τα μετρήσουμε όλα από τις παντόφλες μέχρι και τα καραβάκια που την συνδέουν με το Πέραμα, το Καματερό και τον Πειραιά. *Εδώ* θα δείτε τις παντόφλες που είναι σε υπηρεσία στις 13.06.09 το πρωί, ενώ *εδώ* αυτές που ξεκουράζονται την ίδια ημέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον αγγλικό τίτλο του thread σε Salamina από Samalina!!

----------


## Leo

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον αγγλικό τίτλο του thread σε Salamina από Samalina!!


Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση. Διορθώθηκε...  :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο λιμανι της Σαλαμινας βρισκεται το πλοιο Ρενα Σ. ΙΙ για χειμωνα.Το πλοιο το καλοκαιρι πρεπει να εκτελει δρομολογια στους Παξους .
Εικόνα 101.jpgΕικόνα 117.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

8 απο τα 11 που έβγαλε για εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση πλοία ο ΟΛΠ είναι απο τα Αμπελάκια. Θα μας αφήσει και το Μάρθα.
Πηγή εδώ

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το ΠΛΩΤΟ κατασκεύασμα εθεάθη στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων στις 24-02-2013. Αγνωστο που θα χρεισιμοποιηθεί. 

ΠΛΩΤΟ 01 24-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αυτό το ΠΛΩΤΟ κατασκεύασμα εθεάθη στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων στις 24-02-2013. Αγνωστο που θα χρεισιμοποιηθεί. 
> 
> ΠΛΩΤΟ 01 24-02-2013.jpg


παιζει οταν περασα απο διπλα του στις 1.3.2013 πηγαινοντας στου Βεκρη δια θαλασσης να το θ εωρησα οτι ηταν μερος της στεριας!! lol!! πραγματικα ουτε καν που καταλαβα οτι ηταν στη θαλασσα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον έχει μεταφερθεί μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Άγνωστη ακόμη σε μένα η χρήση του.

ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 58 30-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλο θέμα για τα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας, ας δούμε το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα σύστημα που βγαίνουν τα πλοία στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Το σασί απο......τρένο κατεβαίνει απο τις ράγες στη θάλασσα, το πλοίο κάθετε επάνω του και σιγά-σιγά βγαίνει έξω. Δυστυχώς παρ' ότι έχω μπεί αρκετές φορές μέσα στο ναυπηγείο, δεν έχω καταφέρει να είμαι παρών σε καμία ανέλκυση ή καθέλκυση και να τραβήξω βίντεο για να δούμε πόσο γρήγορα βγαίνει ή πέφτει. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο απο τα εργαλεία-συστήματα του ναυπηγείου.

ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 59 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα πλήρως εξοπλισμένο και πεντακάθαρο ναυπηγείο, δύσκολα επισκέψιμο σε πολλούς ......λόγο ελέγχου στην πύλη του, αλλά το Nautilia.gr έχει ...........πρόσβαση παντού.
Ο Δαβίδ με τον Γολιάθ και η 40ποδαρούσα (όπως τη λέω) έχει 44 ρόδες.

ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 54.jpgΤΑΣΟΣ 4212.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλωτό αυτό .....κατασκεύασμα πλέον έχει βγεί έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, με το σύστημα του....τρένου όπως γραφω στο προηγούμενο ποστ.

ΤΑΣΟΣ 1447.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, σήμερα. ΜΑΡΘΑ, MENHIR ενώ ανάμεσα τους διακρίνεται και η πλώρη του AEGEAN GLORY.

IMG_0246.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάπου εκεί γύρω και εμείς σήμερα!

DSC_0487 (Large).jpg DSC_0481 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην δεύτερη φωτό του Απόστολου βλέπουμε βέβαια στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ με το νέο του καμπούνι και δίπλα του το _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ_. Επίσης τα νέα ρυμουλκά της MEGALOCHARI TUGS, τραβηγμένο έξω και σχεδόν έτοιμο το _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ XIV_ (πρώην THOR) και στην θάλασσα περιμένοντας την σειρά του για να βγει το _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VIII_ (πρώην RM OLYMPIA).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα Αμπελάκια, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, τραβηγμένα έξω τα _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_, και στη θάλασσα τα ρυμουλκά _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VIII_ (πρώην RM OLYMPIA) και _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI_._

IMG_0257.jpg

_Ακριβώς απέναντι, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, βλέπουμε το _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ σε σπανιοτάτη (ίσως και μοναδική) παρουσία αμφίπλωρου εκεί, και βέβαια τα _MENHIR_ και _ΜΑΡΘΑ_.

IMG_0229.jpg

Τέλος στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Πούντα, τραβηγμένα έξω _τα FLYINGCAT 1 & 3_._

IMG_0184.jpg

_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είδαμε το _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_ στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή δίπλα στο MENHIR, το _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ_ στα Παλούκια, και βέβαια τα _PORTOFERRAIO_ και _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο του Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια.

Τα απομεινάρια του _YUSUF CEPNIOGLU_ εξακολουθούν _να παραμένουν_ στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, και στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα το _ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι_ κρατάει ολιγοήμερη παρέα (εν αναμονή της δρομολόγησης του) στο παντέρμο _ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΚΑΙ_.

IMG_0518.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

----------


## Apostolos

Μόνο αυτά είδες;  :Cocksure:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι βέβαια φίλε Απόστολε. Όπως ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα, η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη από παπόρια, μικρά και μεγάλα, και αν είναι σε κάθε "δελτίο Σαλαμίνας" να αναφερόμαστε σε όλες τις παρουσίες θα χρειαζόμασταν πολύ χρόνο και χώρο. Εξ άλλου, ανά διαστήματα έχουμε αναφερθεί στα περισσότερα πλοία (για να μην πω σε όλα) που βρίσκονται στα πέριξ της Σαλαμίνας (MENHIR - ΕΛΛΗ Τ - ΝΕΛόπλοια - OCEAN LIFE - Διάφορα παροπλισμένα πλοία και ρυμουλκά κλπ. κλπ).

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μόνο αυτά είδες;


Όχι βέβαια. Εγώ είδα και αυτό και μέσα του είναι ένας καλός φίλος (αλλά φοβάμε τα σκυλιά και έχει πολλά εκεί μέσα). :Fat: 
MED SURNEYOR φωτογραφημένο στις 23-03-2014. 

MED SURNEYOR 02 23-03-2014.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η ντάνα εκει μεγάλωσε όμως!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ξέρω. Είναι δίπλα του ένα παρόμοιο με το Απορριπαντικό Τάσος, δεν μου έρχετε το όνομα του τώρα(είμαι και μεγάλος ....όπως λέει μιά ψυχή)  :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Καμία σχέση. Ειναι το Jolly, δράγα απο Ιταλία με διάφορες χρήσεις λόγω εξοπλισμού

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς που έχει πάει το Syncrolift που ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Θέλω να το ρωτήσω εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου και το ξεχνώ.!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας τα _PORTOFERRAIO_, _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ και _MENHIR_.

IMG_0218.jpg
_6/9/2014_

----------


## leo85

Πολλά ακούγονται στις μπίντες τις Σαλαμίνας (για να δούμε ).

Λιμανι Σαλαμινας 23-3.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα που γύριζα από Πέραμα είδα στην Κυνόσουρα .......αυτό. Λόγο μεγάλης απόστασης δεν κατάλαβα τι ήταν και απλά το φωτογράφησα. Τώρα βλέπω ότι μία πλωτή ........μαούνα μισοβυθισμένη και στον πυλώνα που εξέχει γράφει ATLANTIS I. Ελπίζω με κάποιο φίλο να μπορέσω να πάω κοντά και να έχουμε καλύτερες φωτο.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω??????

ATLANTIS I 01 16-09-2014.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ειναι του Σπαμόπουλου όπως μπορέις αν δεις εδώ. Είναι ένα σάτι που μπορεί να λειθτουργεί σαν πλωτη δεξαμενη

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παναγιώτη για τις πληροφορίες. Ωραίο site έχει φτιάξει ....δεν το ήξερα. :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν από λίγο χάζευα τον χάρτη στο marinetraffic (σε δορυφορική απόδοση) και όλως τυχαίως έπεσα πάνω σε ένα ναυάγιο που διακρίνεται καθαρά δίπλα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (όχι από την πλευρά προς την Κυνόσουρα που ούτως ή άλλως είναι νεκροταφείο πλοίων αλλά από την δυτική πλευρά, όπως φτάνουμε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή).

Βάζω πρώτα ένα γενικό screenshot της περιοχής (πάνω το ναυπηγείο  Παναγιωτάκη, κάτω το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή) και με κόκκινο κύκλο δείχνω το  σημείο του ναυαγίου,

screenshot1.jpg

και ακόμα ένα screenshot με ζουμ στο ναυάγιο.

screenshot2.jpg

Να πω εδώ ότι το σκάφος είναι όλο βυθισμένο, προεξέχουν μόνο ελάχιστα "σίδερα", τα οποία τα είχα δει βέβαια παλιότερα (*δες εδώ* σε πρώτο πλάνο στη θάλασσα) αλλά δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου στο ότι μπορεί από κάτω να βρισκόταν ολόκληρο σκαρί. Τι άραγε μπορεί να είναι ??? Από μέγεθος και σχήμα μέχρι και για παντόφλα μου κάνει..........

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα πιο είναι αυτό και τι είναι....δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα ρωτήσω στου Παναγιωτάκη .....μήπως ξέρουν. 
Άλλη μιά φωτο από μένα σε πρώτο πλάνο το ναυάγιο και μέσα το  ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ με ημερομηνία 07-02-2012. 

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ 57 07-02-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ναυάγιο που αναφέρθηκε στα δύο προηγούμενα ποστ, όπως μάθαμε με τον Παντελή, είναι τελικά ένα παλιό μότορσιπ. Ο πλοιοκτήτης του αφαίρεσε όλη την υπερκατασκευή και το εγκατέλειψε πριν αρκετά χρόνια στην περιοχή όπου και τελικά βυθίστηκε.

Στα Αμπελάκια, ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ, ΕΛΛΗ Τ και ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.

IMG_0614.jpg

Στα ναυπηγεία Διαμαντή στη Κυνόσουρα, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, IONIAN SKY, ISABELLA I και VASTERVIK.

IMG_0064.jpg__IMG_0514.jpg__IMG_0547.jpg

Και λίγο πιό κάτω, παρέα στο κουφάρι του RASA SAYANG κρατάνε εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες δύο φορτηγίδες.

IMG_0161.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σαλαμίνα 14/10/2014
Ιωάννης Θηρεσία - Τελάμων - Πρωτοπόρος VI - Σαλαμινομάχος - Θεομήτωρ

sk_8222.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χάλασες μια ωραία αναμνηστική Κουλουριώτικη φωτο με ......αυτό στη μέση :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό που έγραψε ο φίλος Νεκτάριος στο θέμα του Ελ. Βενιζέλος ισχύει. Το πλοίο έχει φύγει από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα και πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Εδώ τα εναπομείναντα IONIAN SKY - ISABELLA I - VASTERVIK φωτογραφημένα σήμερα 20-10-2014 δυστυχώς με αέρα και κόντρα ήλιο. :Apologetic: 

IONIAN SKY - ISABELLA I - VASTERVIK 01 20-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

το 2006 πηρα μια φωτογραφική olympous fe 210,δεν ηξερα κανεναν,Νόμιζα οτι μονο εγω εχω αυτη την τρελα με τα καράβια.
Με τα φιλμ φωτογραφιζα σπανια

καματερο & παναγια γλυκοφιλούσα.
28-1013.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Καλο Μηνα,μια καινουργια παρεα,σημερα στα Παλουκια.
Αιολος - Αννα Μαρια - Αρης ιιι

DSC_2243αιολος-αννα μαρια-αρης ιιι.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα από Κόρινθο,σε όλη την παρέα του Nautilia.gr .
Το Προκόπιος Μ και το Μιχαήλ Ν έχουν ξεκινήσει από Ρίο με προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα αλλά ο καιρός δεν βοηθά γιατί στον Κορινθιακό δίνει ανέμους 7 μποφόρ ΒΑ. Έτσι και τα δύο πηγαίνουν κόστα-κόστα και το Προκόπιος Μ βρίσκεται μετά τη Λυκοποριά με 6,3 knots, ενώ το Μιχαήλ Ν βρίσκεται μετά το Δερβένι με 5 knots. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε πλοία και πληρώματα και καλή επιστροφή.

----------


## andria salamis

θυμάμαι στην Σαλαμίνα,την 10ετια 1970 ηταν δυο μονοπορτα,το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ και το ΤΕΡΕΖΑ
σιδερένια, ψάχνω πληρ,και φωτο,αν γνωριζει κάποιος,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποιες χθεσινές (15/02/2015) εικόνες από ναυπηγεία στη Σαλαμίνα.

Στου Παναγιωτάκη, ΛΕΥΚΙΜΜΗ, ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV, ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ,

IMG_0031.jpg

ΛΕΥΚΙΜΜΗ, ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV, ΤΟΜΚΟ (Μοτορσιπ), SPRING EXPRESS (Μικρό επιβατηγό).

IMG_0428.jpg

Και μία γενική άποψις του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου.

IMG_0197.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Παντού το Ναυτιλία, σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο! 

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γι'αυτό το μικρό motorship που βρίσκεται δίπλα από το Portoferraio 

sk_3139.jpg sk_3152.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Στέλιο πρόκειται για το general cargo MALAMA (ex. Estebrugge) κατασκευής 1957. Το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή τουλάχιστον από το 2010. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τις 15-3-2010.
Malama-Estebrugge.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΛΕΥΚΙΜΜΗ, ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV, ΤΟΜΚΟ (Μοτορσιπ), SPRING EXPRESS (Μικρό επιβατηγό).


Yπάρχει το ΤΟΜΚΟ ακόμα; Βίος κ Πολιτεία!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στέλιο πρόκειται για το general cargo MALAMA (ex. Estebrugge) κατασκευής 1957. Το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην ίδια περιοχή τουλάχιστον από το 2010. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τις 15-3-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164231


Εγώ πάλι ......γιατί το έχω γράψει σαν Ελένη Π?????? Κάποιος μου το είπε και το έγραψα αλλά......δεν θυμάμαι, ποίος????

ΕΛΕΝΗ Π 01 13-03-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το έχεις γράψει ως ΕΛΕΝΗ γιατί είχε και αυτό το όνομα, συγκεκριμένα _ΕΛΕΝΗ Α_.

Τα ονόματα που είχε το πλοίο : ESTEBRUGGE (1957), TΟΡΩΝΑΙΟΣ (1975), ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ (1984), ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ Μ (1985), ΕΛΕΝΗ Α (2004), ΜΑΛΑΜΑ (2007-.....). Έχει κατασκευαστεί στην Γερμανία (Αμβούργο) και στην χώρα μας ήρθε το 1975.

----------


## Apostolos

Μου είχε αναφερθεί ότι το πλοίο το έχει κάποιος ηλικιωμένος ο οποίος μόνος του εδώ και αρκετό καιρό προσπαθεί με ιδία μέσα να τον συντηρήσει...Αν και του είχε ζητηθεί πολλές φορές να το πουλήσει για σκράπ εκείνος αρνήθηκε!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μου είχε αναφερθεί ότι το πλοίο το έχει κάποιος ηλικιωμένος ο οποίος μόνος του εδώ και αρκετό καιρό προσπαθεί με ιδία μέσα να τον συντηρήσει...Αν και του είχε ζητηθεί πολλές φορές να το πουλήσει για σκράπ εκείνος αρνήθηκε!


Το έχω ακούσει και γω αυτό, στην καφετέρια που είναι κάτω από το Λιμεναρχείο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, με τρία αμφίπλωρα στην εικόνα. Από δεξιά προς τα αριστερά, _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ_, _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π_ και το υπό κατασκευή νέο _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_.

IMG_0459.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/05/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, τραβηγμένα έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης το φορτηγό _RHINO_ (General Cargo - 1979 - IMO 7616860) και το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΒΥΡΩΝ_ (Bunkering Tanker - 1963 - IMO 5417753) το οποίο άλλαξε χρώματα και από μαύρο που το γνωρίζαμε βάφτηκε στα κόκκινα.

IMG_0147.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/08/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινές πληροφορίες λένε ότι από Χιλή (Βόρεια πλευρά και όχι εκεί που έχουν πάει και άλλα) έχουν έλθει Σαλαμίνα και κοίταγαν το Θεοτόκος, το ¶ννα Μαρία και το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για κατασκευή πλοίου στη Σαλαμίνα, σε λίγες μέρες ελευθερώνετε θέση. Πληροφορίες με Π.Μ. :Fat: 
Γιατί με τόσα που κατασκευάζονται ....θέσεις δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για κατασκευή πλοίου στη Σαλαμίνα, σε λίγες μέρες ελευθερώνετε θέση.


Μην διαδίδεις .....ανακριβείς πληροφορίες !!!!! Θέση μεν ελευθερώνεται, αλλά είναι ήδη καπαρωμένη !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ποτέ φίλε μου δεν διαδίδω ......ανακριβείς πληροφορίες. Δες εδώ .....σε λίγο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και είναι σίγουρα περιττό, καλό θα είναι να δευκρινίσω ότι το περί "ανακριβών πληροφοριών" το έγραψα αστειευόμενος. Για να δούμε τι νέο θα μάθουμε λοιπόν !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο _ναυπηγείο ΜΠΕΚΡΗ_ από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, η θαλαμηγός _ΜΑΣΚΩΤ_ (IMO 5228114), το γενικού φορτίου _ELIAS_ (ΙΜΟ 7432305), το γνωστό μας _MENHIR_, και το τάνκερ _KATERINA L_ (IMO 9538309).

IMG_0232.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

Λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα ανατολικότερα, αφημένα στην μοίρα τους τα μότορσιπς _ΜΑΛΑΜΑ_ (IMO 5108857) και _TOMKO_ (IMO 8965385).

IMG_0243.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

Τέλος, στο _ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη_, τα νέα ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας _ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ_ (στην θάλασσα) και _ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ_, το αμφίπλωρο _ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ_ σε εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμό, και τα υπό κατασκευήν αμφίπλωρα _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_ (ο ...τρίτος !!!) και _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_.

IMG_0156.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας. _VASTERVIK_, _IONIAN SKY_, _LOUIS AURA_, _ΛΑΤΩ_.

IMG_0069.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/04/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

Ειναι πολυ σπάνιο,χωρίς ενημέρωση,να βγει,μια τέτοια φωτογραφία.
Βλέπουμε το Αγ Ελευθέριος,που πάει στου Μπεκρή,το καρνάγιο.
DSC_921717.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα Bulk Carriers _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_ και _ΑΥΡΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου (χώρος πρώην ναυπηγείου Θ. Ζέρβα) στα Αμπελάκια.

IMG_0105.jpg
_13/05/2016_

Στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή _DAMI_, _ELIAS_ και _MENHIR (ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ)_.

IMG_0113.jpg
_13/05/2016_

Στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη τρία αμφίπλωρα υπό .....εκκόλαψη, από αριστερά _ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ_, _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_, _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_.

IMG_0130.jpg
_13/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί και στις......13/05/2016 (όπως γράφεις) να βγουν οι ίδιες φωτο, αλλά σήμερα έχουμε 07/05/2016 .....μην προτρέχεις γιατί θα γεράσεις γρήγορα. :Very Drunk:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πως κάνεις κι εσύ έτσι για έναν .....άσσο ??? Ήθελα να γράψω _03_ αλλά μαύρα μεσάνυχτα το έγραψα, βάλε και την πρεσβυωπία, μου βγήκε 13 !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή _DAMI_, _ELIAS_, _MENHIR (ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ)_ και _ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ_.

IMG_0212.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

Στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, λίγα μέτρα μακρύτερα, τα _ΘΕΡΜΑΙΚΟΣ Ι_ και _ΜΑΣΚΩΤ_.

IMG_0227.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

*υτός είναι ο Τούρκος ναυτικός που συνελήφθη στη Σαλαμίνα για κατασκοπεία*



συνταξιούχος υπαξιωματικός του τουρκικού Ναυτικού ο Τούρκος που συνελήφθη στη Σαλαμίνα 


Στη σύλληψη ενός 51χρονου ναυτικού, μέλους του πληρώματος του φορτηγού πλοίου MAKBULE ANA, σημαίας Τουρκίας, που διενεργούσε φωτογραφικές λήψεις περιοχών στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας κατά τον διάπλου του πλοίου, προχώρησε το πρωί η λιμενική αρχή Σαλαμίνας.

-->  
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα μεταδίδονται αυτή την ώρα στα τουρκικά ΜΜΕ, ο συλληφθείς ονομάζεται Τσενγκίζ Οϊγκούρ (Cengiz Uygur). *Είναι συνταξιούχος υπαξιωματικός του τουρκικού Ναυτικού*, είναι 51 ετών και ήταν μέλος πληρώματος του πλοίου «MAKBULE ANA» σημαίας Τουρκίας. 


Ο Τούρκος μηχανικός εντοπίστηκε την 1η Φεβρουαρίου από πλήρωμα περιπολικού σκάφους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού να φωτογραφίζει τον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, κατά τον διάπλου του πλοίου από την θαλάσσια περιοχή διαύλου Περάματος – Πειραιά, όπως ανέφερε σε ανακοίνωσή της η Ελληνική Ακτοφυλακή.
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, ενημερώθηκε η αρμόδια Εισαγγελική Αρχή και με εντολή της συνελήφθη ο ναυτικός, για παράβαση του άρθρου 149α του Π.Κ. Ο συλληφθείς προσήχθη χθες στο Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Πειραιά με τη διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, απ' όπου αφέθη ελεύθερος και ορίστηκε τακτική δικάσιμος για τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου.  
Για το περιστατικό έχει ήδη ενημερωθεί η τουρκική πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα, η οποία έχει ζητήσει μεταφραστή και δικηγόρο


ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τα Bulk Carriers _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_ και _ΑΥΡΑ_ στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου (χώρος πρώην ναυπηγείου Θ. Ζέρβα) στα Αμπελάκια.
> 
> IMG_0105.jpg
> _13/05/2016_


Μετά ένα χρόνο ακινησίας, το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_ παρέμεινε μόνο του στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, μιας και το _AΥΡΑ_ βρίσκεται πλέον σε ναυπηγεία στην Τούζλα (Τουρκία).

IMG_0198.jpg




> EIT PALMINA.κατέπλευσε εχθές στην   Ελευσίνα,και στην κουβέρτα του,ειχε ενα καταμαράν. Εμαθα  οτι το   εφερε,για την seajet.


Το _EIT PALMINA_ (IMO 9538892) παρέμεινε στην χώρα μας, βρίσκεται δεμένο στα Αμπελάκια και πλέον εκπέμπει στο AIS με νέο όνομα το _SPARTA III_.

IMG_0203__.jpg

Να δούμε στην ντάνα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου το _KONGE_ (ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Μ, ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ) για το οποίο γράψαμε σήμερα _στο θέμα του_, και στην πρύμη του (πίσω του) την παλιά υδροφόρα _ΥΔΡΑ ΙΙ_ που πριν λίγο καιρό είχε ημιβυθιστεί κάπου κοντά στο νησί του Πόρου. 

IMG_0105.jpg

Τέλος, μία γενική άποψη των ναυπηγείων Θεοδωρόπουλου (δεξιά) με το υπό κατασκευή αμφίπλωρο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_, και Παναγιωτάκη με τα υπό κατασκευή αμφίπλωρα _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_, _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_, *ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν*, και τα κλασσικά ανοικτού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_, _ΛΕΥΚΙΜΜΗ_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_.

IMG_0291.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ερήμην, σε φυλάκιση ενός έτους, καταδικάστηκε ο Τούρκος που συνελήφθη στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας*




Ερήμην, σε φυλάκιση ενός έτους με αναστολή, καταδικάστηκε σήμερα από το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, ο 51χρονος Τούρκος μηχανικός, μέλος του πληρώματος του Φ/Γ πλοίου «MAKBULE ANA», σημαίας Τουρκίας, ο οποίος είχε εντοπιστεί από πλήρωμα σκάφους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, την Παρασκευή 3 Φεβρουαρίου, να διενεργεί φωτογραφικές λήψεις περιοχών του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας με το κινητό τηλέφωνό του, κατά τον διάπλου του πλοίου από τη θαλάσσια περιοχή του διαύλου Περάματος-Πειραιά
Η συνήγορος του ναυτικού υποστήριξε ότι ο πελάτης της, ο οποίος κατηγορείται για παράβαση του άρθρου 149α του Ποινικού Κώδικα, δεν μπόρεσε να παρεβρεθεί σήμερα στο δικαστήριο, καθώς είναι πρώτος μηχανικός του πλοίου, που έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να αποπλεύσει για προγραμματισμένο ταξίδι, αφού υπήρχαν αυστηρές ποινικές ρήτρες. Επίσης, ανέφερε ότι στο κινητό τηλέφωνο του πελάτης της δεν βρέθηκαν, κατά την ανάλυση των στοιχείων, φωτογραφίες.

Σημειώνεται, ότι ο ναυτικός, αρχικά, είχε συλληφθεί και προσαχθεί στο Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Πειραιά, με τη διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, από όπου αφέθηκε ελεύθερος και ορίστηκε τακτική δικάσιμος για σήμερα. Τότε είχε κατασχεθεί το κινητό τηλέφωνό του και είχε αποσταλεί για ανάλυση των στοιχείων.

Το θέμα με τη σύλληψη του Τούρκου ναυτικού είχε κάνει, ήδη, τον γύρο των τουρκικών ΜΜΕ, ενώ έχει ενημερωθεί η τουρκική πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα.

Αυτήν τη στιγμή, το Φ/Γ πλοίου «MAKBULE ANA» βρίσκεται σε λιμάνι της Τουρκίας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουμε αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές,




> Αραγε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός που 3 P/K του  Σπανόπουλου, τα Christos XXXIII, XXII & XVIII είναι στον κόλπο των  Αμπελακίων κοντά στο Κυκλάδες Express???





> Πλωτά (γερανος, δεξαμενη) του Σπανοπουλου εχουν παει στον χώρο του Ναυτίλου.


 στο ότι το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα "χρησιμοποιεί" τα δύο περίπου τελευταία χρόνια τις προβλήτες του ανενεργού ναυπηγείου ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0087.jpg

Αυτό που άκουσα πρόσφατα είναι ότι όλος ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου έχει ενοικιαστεί από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου και ήδη έχουν "μπει μπουλντόζες" για τις απαραίτητες διαμορφώσεις - εργασίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ φαίνονται οι πρώτες εργασίες που έχουν ξεκινήσει. Για να δούμε....τι θα δούμε???

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ-01-13-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή, δεν γνωρίζω αν ο χώρος στον οποίο όπως μας δείχνεις έχουν αρχίσει εργασίες, ανήκε στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ έτσι τουλάχιστον όπως _φαίνεται σε αυτήν την φωτό_, και όπου έδενε τα τελευταία χρόνια ο όμιλος Σπανόπουλου ρυμουλκά και άλλα πλωτά.

Στην φωτό μάλιστα αυτή,

IMG_0132.jpg

διακρίνεται και ένας μαντρότοιχος (εκεί που είναι ένας κίτρινος γερανός) ο οποίος διαχώριζε τους δύο χώρους. Για την ιστορία τώρα, και επειδή γνωρίζεις την τρέλα μου με τα παλιά ναυπηγεία, να πω ότι ο χώρος που μας δείχνεις ότι έχουν αρχίσει εργασίες, ανήκε παλαιότερα στο θρυλικό ναυπηγείο _Ελευθερίου - Ζέρβα_, όπου τις δεκαετίες '60 και '70 είχαν κατασκευαστεί πολλά πλοία, ανάμεσα τους και πολλές παντόφλες. Στο οικοδόμημα μάλιστα που έχω μαρκάρει στην παραπάνω φωτό με κόκκινο κύκλο, αναγράφεται μέχρι και σήμερα επάνω σε μία πόρτα του :

IMG_0324.jpg

Πάντως, είτε ανήκε είτε δεν ανήκε στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ (μετά εποχής Ζέρβα), από ότι φαίνεται θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και αυτός από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ.
Μεγάλη οικολογική καταστροφή στα Σελήνια Σαλαμίνας και όλα τα ΜΜΕ κωφεύουν. Εχθές το Αθηναϊκό-Μακεδονικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων (ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ) έγραφε: Μικρές πετρελαιοκηλίδες έχουν εντοπιστεί στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε στις 02:45 τα ξημερώματα από αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία το δεξαμενόπλοιο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», νοτιοδυτικά της νησίδας Αταλάντης, στον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο. Αν το περιστατικό αυτό είχε γίνει στη Σαντορίνη, στη Μύκονο, στην Κέρκυρα τα μπουρδελοκάναλα θα είχαν στείλει με ελικόπτερα δημοσιογράφους και θα έθαβαν πλοιοκτήτες - ασφαλιστικές- Κράτος. Τώρα επειδή είναι η........ Σαλαμινούλα δεν την ξέρει κανείς. Σαν μόνιμος κάτοικος της ένδοξης Σαλαμίνας λυπάμαι για το Κράτος-τις αρχές-τα κανάλια και όλους τους υπεύθυνους που έκαναν το γεγονός .....γαργάρα.
Οι φωτο μου μιλάνε από μόνες τους και είναι μόνο από δύο παραλίες.

ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ-ΦΥΣΣΑΣ-ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ-01-11-09-2017-copy.jpg ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ-ΦΥΣΣΑΣ-ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ-02-11-09-2017-copy.jpg

O πρώην αντιδήμαρχος και νυν δημοτικός σύμβουλος του Δήμου Σαλαμίνας, Μάνος Δερτούζος με ανάρτησή του στο facebook καταγγέλει ότι η οικολογική καταστροφή είναι μεγάλη και οι ευθύνες του Υπουργείου Ε.Ν. είναι τεράστιες.
_Διαβάστε οόλκληρη την ανάρτηση του:_
*H MEΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ.*
*ΚΡΑΝΙΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΣ Ο ΚΟΛΠΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΕΛΛΗΝΙΩΝ*
*ΟΙ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ Ε.Ν ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ*Οικολογική καταστροφή τεραστίων διαστάσεων με την ρύπανση της θάλσασσας και η μεγαλύτερη στα χρονικά για το νησί μας συνέβη κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας με επίκεντρο τα Σελήνια και είναι άγνωστο ακόμη εάν περιοριστεί στον κόλπο των Σεληνίων που έχει μετατραπεί σε κρανίου τόπος ή εξαπλωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο.
Οι ευθύνες είναι μεγάλες για αυτούς που άφησαν απροστάτευτο το νησί και τις ακτές τους, όταν γνωρίζουν από τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα ότι το πλοίο Αγ. Ζώνη, ιδιοκτησίας Μελησανίδη απΆ ότι πληροφορούμαι, βυθίστηκε στην Αταλάντη έχοντας φορτωμένο 2500 τόνοι μαζούτ. Αυτός ο οποίος γνώριζε πρώτος για το ναυάγιο ήταν το Υπουργείο Ε.Ν και θα έπρεπε από την πρώτη στιγμή να δώσει εντολή και να «περιφράξει» κατάλληλα τον θαλάσσιο χώρο. Είναι δική του και αποκλειστική ευθύνη να δώσει άμεσα τις εντολές προς το Λιμεναρχείο και να προστατεύσει τον θαλάσσιο χώρο και τις ακτές του κόλπου των Σεληνίων, αφού οι άνεμοι που έπνεαν ήταν προφανές, ότι συντομότατα θα οδηγούσαν το μαζούτ στο κόλπο των Σεληνίων και θα μετέτρεπαν τα Σελήνια σε κρανίου τόπο. Η Ρύπανση στη θάλασσα είναι όπως η φωτιά. Εάν δεν την προλάβεις στην αρχή ο τόπος καταστράφηκε.
Η παρέμβαση των υπευθύνων μετά την ρύπανση των ακτών ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά. Το οικολογικό έγκλημα είχε συντελεστεί και εάν δεν αντλήσουν το πετρέλαιο από το βυθισμένο σκάφος το συντομότερο η καταστροφή θα είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη. Έπρεπε να είχαν παρέμβει αμέσως με την βύθιση του πλοίου.
Επειδή διάβασα την ανακοίνωση της Δημάρχου και τις διαβεβαιώσεις που πήρε ότι θα υπάρξει πλήρη αποκατάσταση όμως θα απαιτηθεί χρόνος, καθώς επίσης ότι οι εταιρείες με εμπειρία σε τέτοια περιστατικά διαβεβαίωσαν ότι θα επαναφέρουν τις ακτές και την θάλασσα στην πρότερη κατάσταση, θα ήθελα να πω ότι αυτό που σας είπαν δεν ισχύουν κυρία Δήμαρχε. Η πίσσα που εκβράζεται στις παραλίες καταστρέφει τους φυτικούς και ζωικούς οργανισμούς, ενώ έχει υπολογιστεί ότι απαιτούνται 2-3 χρόνια για να αποκατασταθεί ΜΕΡΙΚΩΣ η παράκτια χλωρίδα.
Τελειώνοντας θέλω να τονίσω επ ευκαιρία αυτού του ατυχήματος, ότι στην Κυνόσουρα στον Ιστορικό β€“ Αρχαιολογικό αυτό τόπο βρίσκεται ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ πλοίο slops ιδιοκτησίας του κου Μελησανίδη , δηλαδή μία περιβαλλοντική βόμβα έτοιμη να εκραγεί ανά πάσα στιγμή και δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει καμιά δυναμική ενέργεια για να σταματήσει αυτή η οχλούσα και παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Η μοναδική ενέργεια που έχει γίνει είναι το εξώδικο που εστάλη στον Υπουργό Πολιτισμού, από μέλη της διαγραφείσας Διαπαραταξιακής Επιτροπής,( μεγάλο πολιτικό λάθος κα Δήμαρχε η κατάργηση της Επιτροπής) από τον οποίο ζητείται να σταματήσει κάθε παράνομη δραστηριότητα στον Αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια προηγουμένων ποστ σχετικά με την αξοποίηση του πρώην ναυπηγείου ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου (???), να δούμε χθεσινές φωτό στις οποίες διακρίνονται οι εργασίες που γίνονται, ειδικά στο δυτικό κομμάτι του ναυπηγείου όπου υποθέτω πως θα δημιουργηθεί γλίστρα και όχι προβλήτα.

IMG_0358.jpg__IMG_0387.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε συνέχεια προηγουμένων ποστ σχετικά με την αξοποίηση του πρώην ναυπηγείου ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου (???), να δούμε χθεσινές φωτό στις οποίες διακρίνονται οι εργασίες που γίνονται, ειδικά στο δυτικό κομμάτι του ναυπηγείου όπου υποθέτω πως θα δημιουργηθεί γλίστρα και όχι προβλήτα.
> 
> IMG_0358.jpg__IMG_0387.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 16/09/2017_


Η επέκταση των ναυπηγείων Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας με την προσθήκη σε αυτά και του χώρου του πρώην ναυπηγείου ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ, πρέπει πλέον να θεωρείται δεδομένη. Μεγάλης έκτασης χωματουργικές εργασίες έχουν πλέον ξεκινήσει και στο νότιο τμήμα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου ώστε να ενωθεί με το πρώην ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία χθεσινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο _Μπεκρή_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Δύο αμφίπλωρα αριστερά και δεξιά, τα _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ και _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_, και στη μέση τα _ΙΘΑΚΗ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ_ και _ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ_.

IMG_0014.jpg
_09/12/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη θέση του Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ που έπιασε δουλειά πήγε στο Σπυρίδων Σ.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ Πειραιάς, 15-02-2018ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ Αριθ. Πρωτ.: 3122.1-Λ54/12510/2018ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΛΙΜΕΝΩΝ, ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΩΝΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΛΙΜΕΝΩΝ, ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΩΝΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝΚΑΙ ΚΤΙΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΩΝΤΜΗΜΑ Β΄-ΜΕΛΕΤΩΝ, ΕΡΓΩΝΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΟΜΕΑΤαχ. Δ/νση : Ακτή Βασιλειάδη, Πύλη Ε1 ΠΡΟΣ: ΩΣ Π.Δ.Ταχ. Κώδικας : 185 10, ΠειραιάςΠληροφορίες : Αρχικελευστής Λ.Σ. Βέργας Χρ.Τηλέφωνο : 213-1374160Αρ. Τηλ/πίας : 213-1371037Ηλ/κό Ταχ/μείο: dilikyp.b@yna.gov.grΑ Π Ο Φ Α Σ ΗΘΕΜΑ: Έγκριση εκτέλεσης του έργου: Καθαρισμός - Αποκατάσταση λειτουργικών βαθών στολιμένα Αμπελακίων στη θέση Καματερό Σαλαμίνας.
Ο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΩΝ, ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΩΝΈχοντας υπόψη:α. Το Ν.Δ. 444/1970 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 39 Α΄/16-02-1970): «Περί αρμοδιοτήτων Λιμενικού Σώματος καισχέσεων προς τας αρμοδιότητας των Σωμάτων Ασφαλείας.».β. Τον Ν. 2932/2001 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 145 Α΄/2001): «Ελεύθερη παροχή υπηρεσιών στις θαλάσσιες ενδο-μεταφορές - Σύσταση Γενικής Γραμματείας Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής - Μετατροπή Λιμε-νικών Ταμείων σε Ανώνυμες Εταιρείες και άλλες διατάξεις», άρθρο δέκατο έβδομο-άρθρο εικο-στό.γ. Τον Ν. 2971/2001 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 285 Α΄/19-12-2001): «Αιγιαλός, παραλία και άλλες διατάξεις», άρ-θρο 14, παρ. 9, όπως τροποποιήθηκε από το άρθρο 227, του Ν. 4072/2012 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 86 Α΄/11-04-2012 ): «Βελτίωση επιχειρηματικού περιβάλλοντος-Νέα εταιρική μορφή-Σήματα-Μεσίτες Ακι-νήτων-Ρύθμιση θεμάτων ναυτιλίας, λιμένων και αλιείας και άλλες διατάξεις».δ. Τον Ν. 4150/2013 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 102 Α΄/29-4-2013): «Ανασυγκρότηση του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίαςκαι Αιγαίου και άλλες διατάξεις.».ε. Του Ν.4404/2016(ΦΕΚ Α΄126):« Για την κύρωση της από 24 Ιουνίου 2016 τροποποίησης καικωδικοποίησης σε ενιαίο κείμενο της από 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2002 Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης με-ταξύ Ελληνικού Δημοσίου και της Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς ΑΕ και άλλες διατάξεις».στ. Το Π.Δ. 81/14 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 125 Α΄/29-05-2014): «Αναδιάρθρωση Περιφερειακών Διοικήσεων Λι-μενικού Σώματος-Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής (Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.) και Λιμενικών Αρχών και ρύθμιση θε-μάτων στελέχωσης αυτών.».ζ. Το Π.Δ. 103/14 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 170 Α΄/28-08-2014): «Οργανισμός Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας καιΑιγαίου.».η. Το Π.Δ. 70/15 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 114 Α΄/22-09-2015) «β€¦Ανασύσταση του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Αι-γαίου και μετονομασία του σε Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικήςβ€¦».θ. Το Π.Δ. 125/2016 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 210 Α΄/05-11-2016): «Διορισμός Υπουργών, ΑναπληρωτώνΥπουργών και Υφυπουργών».ι. Την Αριθ. Πρωτ. 2901.01/7538/2016/16/29-01-2016 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 45 Τ.Υ.Ε.Θ.Ο.Δ.Φ.Δ.Ε.Δ.Τ./29-01-2016) Απόφαση του Πρωθυπουργού και του Υπουργού Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής:
«Παύση και Διορισμός Γενικού Γραμματέα Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και ΝαυτιλιακώνΕπενδύσεων στο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.».ια. Το αρ. πρωτ. 1093441/2827/Β0010/18-06-2012 έγγραφο Υπουργείου Οικονομικών / ΓενικήΔιεύθυνση Δημόσιας Περιουσίας & Εθνικών Κληροδοτημάτων / Διεύθυνση Δημόσιας Περιου-σίας / Τμήμα Β΄.ιβ. Το αρ. πρωτ. 1100626/3169/Β0010/24-07-2012 έγγραφο Υπουργείου Οικονομικών / ΓενικήΔιεύθυνση Δημόσιας Περιουσίας & Εθνικών Κληροδοτημάτων / Διεύθυνση Δημόσιας Περιου-σίας / Τμήμα Β΄.ιγ. Το αρ. πρωτ. Δ10Β1066959/1396ΕΞ2013/12-04-2013 έγγραφο Υπουργείου Οικονομικών /Γενική Διεύθυνση Δημόσιας Περιουσίας & Εθνικών Κληροδοτημάτων / Διεύθυνση ΔημόσιαςΠεριουσίας / Τμήμα Β΄.ιδ. Το αρ. πρωτ. 1055/1361/17-11-2017 έγγραφο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σαλαμίνοςμε συν/νο των Τεχνικό Φάκελο εργασιών.ιε. Το αρ. πρωτ. 3122.1-Λ54/86363/2017/01-12-2017 έγγραφο της Υπηρεσίας μας.ιστ. Το αρ. πρωτ. 3122.1/25/2017/15-12-2017 έγγραφο του Κ.Λ. Πειραιά με συν/νη την αρ.πρωτ. 2131.14/1916/2017/04-12-2017 αναφορά του Γ' Λ/Τ Σαλαμίνας.ιζ. Το αρ. πρωτ. 1055/1424/10-01-2018 έγγραφο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σαλαμίνος.ιη. Το αρ. πρωτ. 1055/152/01-02-2018 έγγραφο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Σαλαμίνος.ιθ. Την υπ΄αριθμ. 37/2018 (ΑΔΑ: ΨΠ8ΑΟΞΑΚ-ΤΔΖ) Απόφαση του Δ.Σ. του Δημοτικού ΛιμενικούΤαμείου Σαλαμίνος. 
Α Π Ο Φ Α Σ Ι Ζ Ο Υ Μ Ε1. Την έγκριση εκτέλεσης εργασιών καθαρισμού - αποκατάστασης λειτουργικών βαθών στολιμένα Αμπελακίων στη θέση Καματερό Σαλαμίνας, προϋπολογισμού 12.235,20 ευρώ (πλέονΦ.Π.Α), στα πλαίσια του άρθρου 227 του Ν.4072/2012 (Α΄ 86), σύμφωνα με τα (ιδ),(ιζ),(ιη) και(ιθ) σχετικά έγγραφα, τη σχετική Τεχνική Περιγραφή και λοιπά στοιχεία.2. Να ληφθούν όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας, προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος καιασφάλειας ναυσιπλοΐας κατά τη διάρκεια εκτέλεσης των εργασιών.3. Για τη διάθεση του υλικού που προέρχεται από τον καθαρισμό - αποκατάστασηλειτουργικών βαθών σχετικά τυγχάνουν τα ανωτέρω (ια), (ιβ) και (ιγ) έγγραφα της ΔιεύθυνσηςΔημόσιας Περιουσίας του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, για την εφαρμογή των οποίων μπορούννα ζητηθούν τυχόν περαιτέρω οδηγίες από την οικεία Περιφερειακή Διεύθυνση ΔημόσιαςΠεριουσίας.4. Το Κ.Λ. Πειραιά, στο οποίο κοινοποιείται η παρούσα, να ενημερώσει την Υπηρεσία μας, γιατην έναρξη και τη λήξη των εργασιών.Επισυνάπτονται:Σχετικά (ιβ),(ιγ),και (ιδ) Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και Ναυτιλιακών Επενδύσεων Χρήστος Λαμπρίδης
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και δια να κάνουμε ...λιανά  την ανακοίνωση που μας παρέθεσε ο Παντελής, εγκρίθηκε από το ΥΝΝΠ (κοινώς Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας) η δαπάνη για το έργο εκβάθυνσης στην προβλήτα του Καματερού (πρώην ...παντοφλοπάζαρο) της Σαλαμίνας. Ικανοποιείται έτσι αίτημα των πλοιοκτητών της Σαλαμίνας ώστε να μπορούν να δένουν και στο σημείο αυτό τα αμφίπλωρα (σε ώρες ρεπό), κάτι που δεν μπορούσε να γίνει μέχρι σήμερα λόγω μικρού βάθους.
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό το "λιμένα Αμπελακίων,θέση Καματερό" δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Λιμένα...ο Θεός να το κάνει.Όσο γιά το Καματερό,μάλλον η νότια πλευρά από του Παναγιωτάκη μέχρι την Πούντα ( Σπανόπουλος )  πιθανό σε τπτ χάρτες να αναφέρεται έτσι,που δεν είναι δλδ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Θέση Καματερό είναι εκεί που αράζει η βενζίνα του Πειραιά, στην πρώτη της στάση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Aυτό το "λιμένα Αμπελακίων,θέση Καματερό"  δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Λιμένα...ο Θεός να το κάνει.Όσο γιά το  Καματερό,μάλλον η νότια πλευρά από του Παναγιωτάκη μέχρι την Πούντα (  Σπανόπουλος )  πιθανό σε τπτ χάρτες να αναφέρεται έτσι,που δεν είναι  δλδ.



Είναι ακριβώς αντίθετα. Είναι νβόρεια από τα αμπελάκια το Καματερό.
069525ec-2048-4843-846a-213e563f0e76.jpg
Και όντως έχει ρηχά στην προβλήτα
Kamatero.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θέση Καματερό είναι εκεί που αράζει η βενζίνα του Πειραιά, στην πρώτη της στάση.


Eννοείται ότι το γνωρίζω :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _"λιμένας Αμπελακίων"_ (αστεία πράγματα) σαφώς παραπέμπει και εντάσσεται (όπως βέβαια και το _"εκτέλεσης εργασιών καθαρισμού - αποκατάστασης λειτουργικών βαθών"_) στην ξύλινη γλώσσα που αρέσκεται να χρησιμοποιεί το ΥΕΝ σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις του. Θα αρκούσε μία περιγραφή όπως : "Έργο εκβάθυνσης στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της προβλήτας Καματερού, Σαλαμίνας".

Όπως είπαμε και πιό πάνω, η ανάγκη εκβάθυνσης προέκυψε από τον συνωστισμό αμφίπλωρων στην γραμμή Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα, ο οποίος είχε ως αποτέλεσμα πλοία σε προγραμματισμένη ακινησία να πηγαίνουν να δένουν κατά την διάρκεια της είτε στην Κούλουρη είτε σε χώρους ναυπηγείων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα ευρείας κλίμακας έργα επέκτασης του ναπηγείου Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα προχωρούν (έχουμε αναφερθεί εκτενώς σε προηγούμενα ποστ), και χθες από ότι είδα θα υπάρξει επέκταση και προς την μεριά της θάλασσας (νέα προβλήτα ???) αν κρίνουμε από τα μπλόκια που διακρίνονται στις παρακάτω φωτό.

IMG_0258.jpg__IMG_0256.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποιο πλεούμενο έχει μπατάρει - βουλιάξει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, και πρέπει να έχει συμβεί σχετικά πρόσφατα μιας και τουλάχιστον πριν ένα μήνα δεν βρισκόταν εκεί.

IMG_0148.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## andria salamis

> Κάποιο πλεούμενο έχει μπατάρει - βουλιάξει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, και πρέπει να έχει συμβεί σχετικά πρόσφατα μιας και τουλάχιστον πριν ένα μήνα δεν βρισκόταν εκεί.
> 
> IMG_0148.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_


Εχω την απάντηση,αλλα πρέπει να ψάξω πολλες φωτο!!!!για το ονομα του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια, _DAMI, ΑΙΑΚΟΣ, ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ, ΙΘΑΚΗ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ, ΧΡΥΣΑ_.

IMG_0301.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/06/2018_

Στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας "μικροί - μεγάλοι εν δράσει", _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_ και _ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ_.

IMG_0281.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου δεξαμενίζεται το cement carrier (ή αν προτιμάτε τσιμεντάδικο) _ANGELOS K_ (1971 - IMO 7106188) πρώην QUANT CEMENT IV, NAFTOCEMENT VII.

IMG_0117.jpg__IMG_0125.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί στο Πέραμα είχαν περιζώσει τα μποκεράδικα με αντιρρυπαντική ζώνη. Ο λόγος σε μένα .....άγνωστος!!!!

ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-02-20-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πέρασαν τρεις μήνες από την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου και δείτε τι έγινε.
Την Δευτέρα με την κακοκαιρία τα δύο από τα τέσσερα μποκεράδικα που είναι δεμένα σε ντάνα στο Πέραμα είπαν να πάνε καμιά ....βόλτα να ξεσκάσουν!!!!!!
Ευτυχώς που δεν κτύπησε την Αττική ο καιρός με δύναμη όπως στο Μαντούδι η στο Ξυλόκαστρο, θα είχαμε άλλο ναυάγιο τύπου Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ, αυτή την φορά από την μεριά του Περάματος. Τι περιμένουν οι υπεύθυνοι του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, του ΟΛΠ και όποιοι άλλοι καρεκλοθεσίτες εμπλέκονται ?????? 
*ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ* αυτό που έγινε μία φορά, πρέπει να ξαναγίνει????

EXPLORER-II-07-01-10-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρία αμφίπλωρα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Τραβηγμένο έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης το _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ_, ενώ στο τμήμα του ναυπηγείου που δραστηριοποιείται η εταιρεία Φράττη - Κοτσέλη τα υπό κατασκευή _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ_ και _ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ_.

IMG_0354.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια, τρία αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας σε περιοδική ακινησία, ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ, ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ, ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ, αλλά και το DAMI και το ΙΘΑΚΗ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ σε .....μόνιμη.

IMG_0151.jpg
_13/10/2018_

Ενώ λίγο πιό πέρα, δίπλα στο ταλαίπωρο ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ 1, η θαλαμηγός ΜΑΣΚΩΤ που μετά από κάποιες ελπίδες .....επανόδου στην ζωή που μας είχε δώσει η μετακίνηση και ο δεξαμενισμός της στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, επέστρεψε από ότι φαίνεται στην παλιά μόνιμη θέση και παροπλισμό της.

IMG_0103.jpg
_13/10/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενώ λίγο πιό πέρα, δίπλα στο ταλαίπωρο ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ 1, η θαλαμηγός ΜΑΣΚΩΤ που μετά από κάποιες ελπίδες .....επανόδου στην ζωή που μας είχε δώσει η μετακίνηση και ο δεξαμενισμός της στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, επέστρεψε από ότι φαίνεται στην παλιά μόνιμη θέση και παροπλισμό της.
> 
> IMG_0103.jpg
> _13/10/2018_


Αριστερά από την ΜASCOT πρέπει να είναι κάποιο εκποιηθέν σκάφος  ( Οlympic Marine...? )  του ΛΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενώ λίγο πιό πέρα, δίπλα στο ταλαίπωρο ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ 1, η θαλαμηγός ΜΑΣΚΩΤ που μετά από κάποιες ελπίδες .....επανόδου στην ζωή που μας είχε δώσει η μετακίνηση και ο δεξαμενισμός της στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, επέστρεψε από ότι φαίνεται στην παλιά μόνιμη θέση και παροπλισμό της.
> 
> IMG_0103.jpg
> _13/10/2018_


Πίσω από το ΜΑΣΚΩΤ, στη ξηρά, φαίνονται τα κουφάρια δυο (ή μήπως είναι ένα;...) σκαφών που παραμένουν εκεί τουλάχιστον τρία χρόνια. Ξέρει κανείς για ποιά πρόκειται;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και ρώτησες Άρη, ορίστε και μία καλύτερη απεικόνιση.

IMG_0102.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 13/10/2018_

Από όσο θυμάμαι, την απάντηση την γνωρίζει ο Νεκτάριος. Η πάσα λοιπόν, στον φίλο μας.

----------


## npapad

> Μιας και ρώτησες Άρη, ορίστε και μία καλύτερη απεικόνιση.
> 
> IMG_0102.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 13/10/2018_
> 
> Από όσο θυμάμαι, την απάντηση την γνωρίζει ο Νεκτάριος. Η πάσα λοιπόν, στον φίλο μας.


Το πλεούμενο αυτό είχα την ευκαιρία να το τραβήξω από κοντά μέσα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή όπου κατάφερε να με βάλει ο αγαπημένος μας Παντελής για να παρακολουθήσω την καθέλκυση του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ στις 12-8-2016. Την καθέλκυση δεν την παρακολούθησα τελικά καθότι το πλοίο σφήνωσε και δεν κατέβαινε (το κατεβάσανε με την τρίτη προσπάθεια αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά είχα την ευκαιρία να βγάλω αυτό το σκάφος από κοντά. Ρώτησα το φύλακα του ναυπηγείου για την ταυτότητα του και μου είπε ότι είναι η θαλαμηγός του Μπενίτο Μουσολίνι "Σιρόκο". Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω καθώς δεν έχω βρει φωτογραφία της θαλαμηγού εν ενεργεία αλλά πιστεύω το φύλακα μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου  :Smug: 

Ορίστε και οι κοντινές φωτογραφίες :
P1020330.jpgP1020331.jpgP1020332.jpg

Και μια από πρύμα της ΜΑΣΚΩΤ (στριμωγμένη, δεν έβγαινε καλύτερα δυστυχώς) :
P1020333.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θυμάμαι ότι βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την θέση πολλά χρόνια, και βλέποντας την τραγική κατάσταση της (νομίζω πως είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν μπορούμε καν να διανοηθούμε κάποια έστω αποκατάσταση) θεωρώ ότι για να παραμένει εκεί θα πρέπει πράγματι να έχει κάποια ιστορική αξία.

----------


## nauxa

> μου είπε ότι είναι η θαλαμηγός του Μπενίτο Μουσολίνι "Σιρόκο". Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω καθώς δεν έχω βρει φωτογραφία της θαλαμηγού εν ενεργεία αλλά πιστεύω το φύλακα μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου


Η ιστορια ειναι περιπου ετσι, για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο ενδιαφερον αρθρο απο "ΤΑ ΝΕΑ"

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, ευχαριστούμε φίλε nauxa.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρία φέρρυ, τριών διαφορετικών δεκαετιών, και διαφορετικών γραμμών - νησιών, μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Από αριστερά, _ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ_ (1997 - Κεφαλονιά αλλά και Άγιο Όρος), _ΛΕΥΚΙΜΜΗ_ (2003 - Κέρκυρα), _ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ_ (2017 - Θάσος).

IMG_0189.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/12/2018_

Στα ναυπηγεία ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ, ή αλλιώς .....ναυπηγεία αναπαύσεως ταχύπλοων, από αριστερά, _ΑΛΚΥΩΝΗ_, _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι_, _ΝΑΞΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ_, _ΠΑΡΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ_, _ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ_ (πολύ ...τζετ !!!) και _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ_.

IMG_0243.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/12/2018_

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, οι αναμενόμενοι -προσεχώς- πελάτες του Σελίμ Σαν. _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ_, _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, αλλά και _ΕΛΛΗ Τ_.

IMG_0234.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το πλεούμενο αυτό είχα την ευκαιρία να το τραβήξω από κοντά μέσα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή όπου κατάφερε να με βάλει ο αγαπημένος μας Παντελής για να παρακολουθήσω την καθέλκυση του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ στις 12-8-2016. Την καθέλκυση δεν την παρακολούθησα τελικά καθότι το πλοίο σφήνωσε και δεν κατέβαινε (το κατεβάσανε με την τρίτη προσπάθεια αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά είχα την ευκαιρία να βγάλω αυτό το σκάφος από κοντά. Ρώτησα το φύλακα του ναυπηγείου για την ταυτότητα του και μου είπε ότι είναι η θαλαμηγός του Μπενίτο Μουσολίνι "Σιρόκο". Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω καθώς δεν έχω βρει φωτογραφία της θαλαμηγού εν ενεργεία αλλά πιστεύω το φύλακα μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου 
> 
> Ορίστε και οι κοντινές φωτογραφίες :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190716Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190717Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190718
> 
> Και μια από πρύμα της ΜΑΣΚΩΤ (στριμωγμένη, δεν έβγαινε καλύτερα δυστυχώς) :
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190723


 Όντως το εικονιζόμενο είναι η θαλαμηγός Sirocco με συχνή παρουσία στα κοσμοπολίτικα νησιά την δεκαετία του 60.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Όντως το εικονιζόμενο είναι η θαλαμηγός Sirocco με συχνή παρουσία στα κοσμοπολίτικα νησιά την δεκαετία του 60.


Μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ, αφού έδειξα τη φωτογραφία στον πατέρα κολλητού μου φίλου, ο οποίος εκτελούσε χρέη Μηχανικού και ενίοτε και Δεύτερου στη γέφυρα, για πάνω από 25 χρόνια και μόνο που δε δάκρυσε που είδε το ιστορικό αυτό σκαρί σε αυτά τα χάλια. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι ήταν ενεργό μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80 σαν νοικιάρικο, αλλά είχε πέσει τόσο πολύ η δουλειά που ταξίδευε σπάνια, ακόμα και τα καλοκαίρια. Μέχρι που το παροπλίσανε, οπότε ξεμπάρκαρε και ο πατέρας του φίλου μου.

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα* πλοίο παλαιάς ...κοπής με γέφυρα στη μέση και ακομοδέσιο στην πρύμη* βρίσκεται αυτό τον καιρό δεμένο στο *ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου* στη Σαλαμίνα απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία του και ήρθε ρυμουλκούμενο γιατί στο AIS του βρίσκεται στο Algeciras Gibraltar από τις 21/07/2015. Είναι το *Cement Carrier OCEAN SPARKLE* με σημαία Indonesia [ID] κατασκευής του 1969 με ΙΜΟ 6916201, με διαστάσεις 161 Χ  24,41 μέτρα. Δεν γνωρίζω αν εξ αρχής κατασκευάστηκε σαν τσιμεντάδικο η μετατράπηκε από φορτηγό.  

OCEAN-SPARKLE-01-04-09-2019---Copy.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θυμίζει φορτηγό τύπου Freedom στο οποίο έχει πέσει πολύ κοπτοραπτική.

----------


## npapad

> Ένα* πλοίο παλαιάς ...κοπής με γέφυρα στη μέση και ακομοδέσιο στην πρύμη* βρίσκεται αυτό τον καιρό δεμένο στο *ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου* στη Σαλαμίνα απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία του και ήρθε ρυμουλκούμενο γιατί στο AIS του βρίσκεται στο Algeciras Gibraltar από τις 21/07/2015. Είναι το *Cement Carrier OCEAN SPARKLE* με σημαία Indonesia [ID] κατασκευής του 1969 με ΙΜΟ 6916201, με διαστάσεις 161 Χ  24,41 μέτρα. Δεν γνωρίζω αν εξ αρχής κατασκευάστηκε σαν τσιμεντάδικο η μετατράπηκε από φορτηγό.  
> 
> OCEAN-SPARKLE-01-04-09-2019---Copy.jpg





> Θυμίζει φορτηγό τύπου Freedom στο οποίο έχει πέσει πολύ κοπτοραπτική.


Ψάχνοντας το στους παλιούς Lloyd's Registers της δεκαετίας του 1970 είδα ότι αναφέρεται σαν Bulk Carrier (Cement) που σημαίνει ότι κατασκευάστηκε εξαρχής σαν τσιμεντάδικο. Το ίδιο αναφέρει και η Miramar. Εμένα μου θυμίζει λίγο τα παλιά bulkers με το διπλό accomodation αλλά η πλώρη όπως λέει ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ θυμίζει freedom... Να τους είχε ξεμείνει άραγε στο ναυπηγείο κανένα ακυρωμένο bulker και το τροποποιήσανε σε τσιμεντάδικο ???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Τριήρης "Ολυμπιάς" στην προβλήτα του Καματερού*


ΤΡΙΗΡΗΣ-ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ-01-04-10-2018.jpg

*Σάββατο 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019
*10:00 - 11:00 Υποδοχή
12:00 - 18:00 Ανοικτή για το Κοινό
*Κυριακή 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019
*09:00 - 12:00 Ανοικτή για το Κοινό
*
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Cement Carrier OCEAN SPARKLE* _με σημαία Indonesia [ID] κατασκευής του 1969 σε φωτο του Selim San στην παραλία της Aliaga πριν αρχίσει το κόψιμο.

_OCEAN SPARKLE 03 02-10-2019.jpg

----------

